# I’m looking for a rustic “tree trunk” cutting board.



## imc2111 (Nov 3, 2019)

While watching some of Avant Garde Vegan’s Youtube videos, I noticed he had a rustic looking cutting board that looks like a chopped tree trunk.

Is there somewhere I can buy something similar online?

It can be somewhat seen in this picture: https://images.app.goo.gl/RKE6EA6ye2pGBe9t6


----------



## dcSaute (Nov 4, 2019)

do a search on "live edge cutting board"
here's the first that came up
https://butcherblockco.com/live-edge-cutting-board


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!

Here's one place I remembered seeing chopping boards made from cross-cut tree trunks, and I'm sure there are many others out there.
https://importfood.com/products/thai-cookware/item/thai-tamarind-cutting-board-large?category_id=8


----------



## imc2111 (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks guys! I wasn't aware that these boards were called "live edge cutting board" I just ordered one from SD Wood designs.


----------

